# Htmq Prices



## hgih (Sep 14, 2006)

CURRENT US PRICE INDEX: *$360 (last month: $380, YTD: $347)*

CURRENT KIND INDEX *($350 + PER OZ.): $434 ($448, $442)*
CURRENT MIDS INDEX *($150-349 PER OZ.): $278 ($276, $270)*
CURENT SCHWAG INDEX *($1-149 PER OZ.): $99 ($94, $90)*

*QUOTES*
*SILVER KUSH*
_CALIFORNIA, Long Beach_
"Excellent high, very spongy pot. It almost looks gray. Absolutely no seeds or shake. The high is totally mental. It doesn't give you that numb feeling, only a tranquil, enlightened mood. The best around for the price." 

*NORTHERN LIGHTS*
_MICHIGAN, Holland_
"Northern Lights is highly adapted to indoor growing. Nearly all promising modern indoor strains contain NL genes. High flower to leaf ratio, compact buds, good yields and exceptional resin production are all characteristics displayed by this wonderful plant." 

*CoMo HALF BREED*
_MISSOURI, Columbia_
"Parents were unknown indica male and unknown sativa female, hence the name half-breed. Sweet smelling clear high. Very fluffy and crystals throughout." 

*PURPLE KUSH*
_OHIO, Solon_
"It is hard to believe that a strain this good is in Ohio but it is true. My dude brought it in from San Francisco and has a steady flow of it. It has a hashy undertone with a great fruity blow back. It is a light green color with orange hair and dark purple leaves. Truly one of the best nuggets I have smoked." 

*ARIZONA*
*Phoenix:*
_Northern Lights X Tang_: $400
_Humboldt Train Wreck_: $400 

*CALIFORNIA*
*Fullerton:*
_Sugar Cookie_: $400
*Long Beach:*
_Silver Kush_: $400
*Rocklin:*
_Super Train Wreck_: $390
*Sacramento:*
_Power Plant x Big Bud_: $400
*San Diego:*
_Orange Krush_: $340 

*CONNECTICUT*
*Manchester:*
_Diesel_: $400 

*DELAWARE*
*Wilmington:*
_Lamb's Breath x Haze_: $390 

*FLORIDA*
*Atlantic Beach:*
_Kush_: $400
*Bradenton:*
_Mids_: $110
*Delray Beach:*
_Garett's Parrot Weed_: $500
*Ft. Myers:*
_AK-47_: $390 

*HAWAII*
*Honolulu:*
_Mango_: $350 

*IDAHO*
*Pocatello:*
_Sensi Star_: $400 

*ILLINOIS*
*Neoga:*
_Mango_: $400 

*INDIANA*
*Indianapolis:*
_Venus_: $380
_McCoy_: $425
*Lafayette:*
_BC Bud_: $400 

*IOWA*
*Waukee:*
_Stank Skunk_: $480 

*KANSAS*
*Osawatomie:*
_Purple Kush_: $375
*Wichita:*
_Afghani Outdoor_: $325 

*LOUISIANA*
*Baton Rouge:*
_Cat Piss_: $325
_Jack Flash_: $450
_White Shark_: $425 

*MARYLAND*
*Bethesda:*
_Sour Diesel_: $400
*Potomac:*
_Potomac Indica_: $515 

*MASSACHUSETTS*
*Amherst:*
_Berkshire Diesel_: $350
*Boston*
_Schwag_: $125
*Stoughton:*
_Jack Frost_: $400 

*MICHIGAN*
*Holland:*
_Northern Lights_: $250 

*MINNESOTA*
*Minneapolis:*
_Schwag_: $60 

*MISSISSIPPI*
*Brookhaven:*
_Blueberry Bubble Hash_: $1260-($45gm) 

*MISSOURI*
*Columbia:*
_CoMo Half Breed_: $360
*St. Louis*
_Commercial Mids_: $150 

*NEBRASKA*
*Grand Island:*
_Cinderella 99_: $325 

*NEVADA*
*Las Vegas:*
_Jack Herer_: $480 

*NEW HAMPSHIRE*
*Portsmouth:*
_AK-47_: $350 

*NEW JERSEY*
*Belmar:*
_Alaskan Thunderfuck_: $400
_Bubblegum_: $360
*Old Bridge:*
_Blueberry Skunk_: $500 

*NEW MEXICO*
*Farmington:*
_Vanilla Ice_: $400 

*NEW YORK*
*Brooklyn:*
_Train Wreck_: $370
*Chappaqua:*
_Jack Herer_: $450
*Harlem:*
_Sour Diesel_: $500
*High Falls:*
_Sour Diesel x Sage n' Sour_: $600
*Long Island:*
_Kush_: $500
*Riverhead:*
_Super Silver Haze_: $770
*Syracuse:*
_Afghani_: $440 

*NORTH CAROLINA*
*Wilson:*
_Blueberry_: $350 

*OHIO*
*North Canton:*
_Kush_: $500
_Shishkaberry_: $350
*Solon:*
_Purple Kush_: $700 

*OREGON*
*Ashland:*
_Jack the Ripper_: $300
*Portland:*
_Christmas Bud_: $260
_Pot o' Gold_: $320 

*PENNSYLVANIA*
*Clarion:*
_White Rhino_: $350 

*SOUTH CAROLINA*
*Sumter:*
_South Cack Heart Attack_: $650 

*SOUTH DAKOTA*
*Sioux Falls:*
_Train Wreck_: $400
_Shishkaberry_: $400 

*TENNESSEE*
*Nashville:*
_BC God Bud_: $240 

*TEXAS*
*Austin:*
_Lifesaver_: $420
_Lavender Indoor_: $400 

*VERMONT*
*Rutland:*
_Blueberry_: $400 

*VIRGINIA*
*Charlottesville:*
_AK-47_: $400 

*WASHINGTON*
*Bothell:*
_Purple Burmese_: $300
*North Bend:*
_Grape Ape Bubble Hash_: $500
*Seattle:*
_Purple Goddess_: $300 

*WEST VIRGINIA*
*Charles Town:*
_Piff_: $600 

*WISCONSIN*
*Madison:*
_White Widow_: $300 

*WYOMING*
*Douglas:*
_Schwag_: $100 

*INTERNATIONAL*

*CANADA*
*Kamloops:*
_Blueberry_: $170
*Montreal:*
_N-39_: $170
*Brantford:*
_Purple Haze_: $190
*London:*
_White Widow x Northern Lights_: $190 

*FRANCE*
*Toulon:*
_Citralah_: 200 Euros
_Bubble Gum_: 200 Euros
_NYC Diesel_: 200 Euros
*THMQ compiled by Preston Peet.*


----------



## vitocorleone (Oct 8, 2006)

hgih said:
			
		

> _Super Silver Haze_: $770
> *Syracuse:*
> _Afghani_: $440
> 
> [




who the heck is paying $770 per ounce? Is that ever worth it? a little story: i had friend - smart but totally messed up- it was his birthday and he told me he had purchased a half ounce of pot for $400..................i was like what?! and then of course i didn't want to make him feel bad so i was like 'it's gotta be insane good ****, huh??' and he goes.... 'hells yeah, nukuh..........it's called..................................'the scientist''.....argh......

so anyways.... we smoke some in the parking lot of his birthday restaurant- i made all the appropriate noises but i was unimpressed......


yep.... i think someone took my poor, schizophrenic friend for a ride......


but i just thought of something.... once when i was buying from this lady that was growing herself she said she wanted to give me something special (oh yeah---that's right)----she said 'this is all tips'..........now that i have my own tiny little ethiopian basketball player plants (long live GG!) i know what she meant.......so maybe an ounce of all the best parts of the plants would be worth more...


----------



## LdyLunatic (Oct 8, 2006)

dear lord.....45 bucks a gram for Bubblehash.....HOLY MOLY....if i hadn't smoked and sold it all .....i could retire


----------



## Canso (Oct 8, 2006)

A bit of a shortage over here.
people are getting $300 more per pound   ($2000+per lb)


----------



## can of ownage (Oct 10, 2006)

Prices are insane... just a question and i dont plan on doing this just curious. if schwagg is 100 in most parts and thats what most people smoke (around here) if u wanted to sell and sold homegrown quality bud would that mean u could just jump that price up as high as that ? i mean WOW if thats the case it wouldnt be a bad way to make a living now would it?Lunatic lol yea im with you on that...

and its SPELT NICCA but pronounced N*uh*ka btw 

suddenly bills seem so much more payable looking at this thread.... lol j/k​


----------



## scoobydoo (Oct 13, 2006)

da sshwag breakdown around here is like this-- high season--40 for a half quarter--60 to 70 a quarter--120 for a half and 200 for oz--6 to 800 for a qp--2400 a p

low season--30 for a half quarter--50 a quarter--100 for a half and 150 for oz--4 to 5 for a qp--1800 a p

At least thats what I heard ----lol

Everybody bitches but who the hell are u gonna complain to -- ok so I am bitching to all you guys--

Oh yeah and by the way a lot is freeze dried-- I never get it unless I have to 

ScoobyLyn


----------



## scoobydoo (Oct 13, 2006)

Oh yeah these are Midwestern Ontario prices.

Where the heck did I leave that brain anyway???

Scoobs


----------



## can of ownage (Oct 16, 2006)

id love to know florida panama city beach prices i mean in spring beak thats got to make a killing if u dont get caught lol so any idea there buddy? btw idk ur listing for a oz right? cuz 400 a quarter would make me crap my pants man​


----------



## Milk Man (Oct 16, 2006)

Here in the midwest herb is plentifull, The prices pretty much stay the same!
 We have commercial (beasters) which is commercial herb from canada it sucks, smells like hay! Why do they grow this, what type of plant is it its always, kinda the same all the time and pretty much garbage in my book but would love to know more about it! 250-300..0z. <It is always around for the money makers out there it is good work pot! >Then we have had a strain of rudy and a strain of (bo)? around most of the time for the past few years.350 oz.
Right now the picking is awsome w/ all the outdoor multiple strains everywhere 300oz.
Schwag I'm not sure I would say 1000 a pd 100 oz.? I'm not sure I could find any though!


                                               Thats my report, DA MILKMAN


----------



## stoner 420 (Oct 18, 2006)

where i am from we can get mids for 25-30 bucks a quarter and 75-90 for a oz hell we can get almost a qp for 300 bucks and it is atleast mid grade some times i can find some chron for 50 quarter but thats if it is really good......

had someone tell me the other day that he had some ( purple monkey balls) that is what he called this really dank smelling bud... it was really stinky and pretty damn good imo... that is going for about 15-20 bucks a gram 70 a quarter..

this seems to b the cheapest i have heard so far.. anyone else


----------



## Hippiemaster420 (Oct 18, 2006)

hgih said:
			
		

> *CALIFORNIA*
> *Fullerton:*
> _Sugar Cookie_: $400
> *Long Beach:*
> ...


 
These people go to the wrong part of California I think. I get an Oz. for $185 and it's chronic. For shwag it's like $300 a lb. I wouldn't waste money like that though, gotta have the dank. Oh by the way these are prices in Northern Ca. in the valley not on the coast......


----------

